# The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.



## Jean (12. November 2010)

PART 1

Der Fall Run, was ist das...? Lasst es mich kurz erklaeren. Der Fraser River in British Columbia's Suedwesten hat 2 wesentliche Aufstiege von Lachsen. Einmal ist das der Summer Run ueber den ich hier ja schon ausfuehrlich berichtet habe ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=162960&highlight=spring+summer ). Dieser beginnt ab ca. April/Mai jeden Jahres mit den ersten absolut rotfleischigen Koenigslachsaufsteigern. Dies sind die Fische die ueber tausend Kilometer zuruecklegen muessen um zu ihrer Geburtsstaette zurueckzukehren um dort abzulaichen. Da das eben eine Weile dauert kommen diese Fische so frueh in den Fraser. Die Stueckzahlen sind allerdings zuerst gering so das sich ein gezieltes Angeln darauf schlichtweg nicht lohnt. Auch fuehrt der Fraser jetzt Hochwasser durch die abschmelzenden Schneemassen der umliegenden Berge. Um so weiter das Jahr aber voranschreitet desto mehr Fische kommen in den Fraser. Ab Anfang juli erreicht dieser Sommer Aufstieg dann seine volle Groesse. Jetzt gesellen sich noch die Rotlachse dazu und die Angelsaison am Fraser direkt kommt auf Touren. Diese dauert dann ein paar Wochen an bis sie Ende August anfaengt wieder abzuebben.

Ab September beginnt dann der Fall Run, der Herbstaufstieg. Dies sind dann die Fische die in den unteren Fraserzufluessen ihr Laichgeschaeft erledigen wollen und somit eine kuerzere Anreise haben als ihre Brueder und Schwestern weiter flussaufwaerts. Zu den Rot- und Koenigslachsen gesellen sich jetzt auch die Silberlachse, Hundslachse und in den ungeraden Jahren auch die Buckellachse. Die wichtigsten Zufluesse im unteren Fraser sind der Harrison-, Chehalis-, Vedder-, Stave- und Pitt River. Etwas weiter flussauf noch der Thompson und der Coquihalla River. Dazu kommen noch unzaehlige kleinere Zulauefe. Der Grossteil der Koeniglachse die nun den Fraser hinaufkomen ist jetzt auch weissfleischig und zieht in den Harrison und in den Vedder/Chilliwack River. Diese werden meist als die grossen boesen Brueder, der doch im Durchschnittsgewicht etwas leichteren rotfleischigen Gesellen bezeichnet. Der Fall Run erreicht seine volle Groesse ab Ende September/ Anfang Oktober und sollte den ganzen Oktober ueber andauern bevor auch er abebbt. Einzelne Systeme haben aber noch Aufstiege bis in den Dezember hinein.

Das ist es mal grob zusammengefasst gewesen. Man koennte hier Seiten schreiben da jedes Fluesschen seinen eigenen Stamm beherbergt der zu seiner eigenen Zeit reinkommt und auch seine eigene Geschichte hat. Zudem varieren die Zeiten etwas und Staemme wurden vom Menschen vom einen ins andere System eingebracht. Einige der Fluesse haben auch Brutstationen, sogenannte Hatcheries, um Mutter Natur zu unterstuetzen und so weiter... Von der Steelhead Saison will ich hier jetzt gar nicht erst anfangen.

Ganz grob gilt, der Fraser ist der Zubringer Fluss - die Hauptautobahn, die beste Zeit im Sommer ist Mitte Juli bis Ende August, im Herbst von Ende September bis Ende Oktober. Fischarten im Sommer, Koenigslachs (Red Spring/Chinook) und Rotlachs (sockeye), gefischt wird direkt im Fraser. Im Herbst Koenigslachs (White Spring/Chinook), Silberlachs (Coho), Hundslachs (Chum) und in ungeraden Jahren Buckellachs (Pink). Gefischt wird hauptsaechlich in den unteren Fraserzulaeufen.(Punkt!)

Jetzt aber zum eigentlichen Bericht. Wo soll ich anfangen...beim entzuendetem Weissheitszahn 2 Tage vor Abreise, oder beim schwulen Steward und seinem Kugelschreiber ("kann ich ihnen nicht geben, den hab ich gerad schon ausgeliehen und fast nicht mehr zurueckbekommen" - in bestem Slang bestimmter Randgruppen natuerlich), beim noch schwuleren Steward der mir ein Bier geschenkt hat... aber nur weil er nicht genug Kleingeld hatte um auf 100 Euronen rauszugeben ( von mir aus haett er auch so lange bringen koennen bis sein Wechselgeld ausgereicht haette, Belehrung gabs aber trotzdem seinerseits inklusive uebers "mitdenken", hab aber Urlaub und da denk ich nicht, hab ich den rest vom Jahr noch Zeit dazu. Irgendwie konnten die 2 mich wohl nicht leiden, wahrscheinlich bin ich nicht huebsch genug)...nee! Ich fang bei meinem Freund Kalvin an der mich gerad am Vancouver International abholt. Er war mein Arbeitskollege waerend meiner Zeit als ich in Kanada gelebt hab und hat mir fuer die naechsten 3 Wochen ein Dach ueber dem Kopf angeboten. Kurz begruesst und natuerlich Nettigkeiten ausgetauscht, "bist ganz schoen fett geworden seit du wieder in Deutschland lebst", die Koffer ins Auto und nach PoCo (Port Coquitlam, ca 35 Km oeslich von Vancouver) geduest wo seine Huette stand. Ausgeladen, die Frau begruesst und natuerlich jedem die Mitbringsel ueberreicht. Die 3 Kinder haben sich besonders gefreut ueber die german "Kindereggs" und die "Gummibears". Dann Mein Zimmer bezogen und bei etwas Smalltalk noch ein oder zwei Canadian Beers eingeatmet bevor es mir, bedingt durch den Jetlag, dann recht schnell die Hufe wegezogen hat und ich mich schlafen legte.

Der naechste Morgen begann fuer mich um 5 Uhr in der frueh. Die innere Uhr tickte noch nach der Mitteleuoropaeischen Zeit. Mein Kollege war aber auch schon wach da er um 6 Uhr schon zum arbeiten musste und wir tranken noch zusammen einen Kaffee. Danach erstmal die Ruten aus dem Koffer holen. Nur um's kurz zu erklaeren, ich verzichtete auf ein Rutenrohr im Flieger und nahm sattdessen wieder meine Tele Ruten mit die mir schon in den Vorjahren gute Dienste leisteten. DAM Imperial Pike 3,30m und meine alte SUmo Pike 3,30m sowie eine neu erworbene Jenzi Whisper 3,00m. Die ersten 2 Ruten bewegen sich im oberen Preissegment der Telestecken und stehen meiner Meinung nach einer 2-Teiler nicht viel nach. Schoene, schlanke und leichte  Blanks, gute Aktion und genug Power. Die Jenzi wollte ich noch testen. Leichte Abstriche muss man eben machen aber dafuer passten sie alle in meine Koffer! Als ich diese jetzt aber rausholen wollte wieder mal das alte Leid...trotz Schutzkappe waren die Spitzenringe abgebrochen! Spielen die damit Fussball? Das gleiche uebrigens wieder auf dem Heimweg, nur mal so am Rande bemerkt. Na ja, kann man nunmal nicht aendern. Der Plan fuer heut war erstmal den Mietwagen und dann die Lizenz im Angelladen holen und mich dort gleich mit allem eindecken was ich noch so brauche, wozu jetzt auch 2 Spitzenringe gehoerten. Danach wollte ich natuerlich gleich angreifen. Nach kurzem Telefonat mit dem Mietwagen Partner meines Vertrauens wuerde mein Wagen, ein kleiner, popliger Yaris, aber leider erst ab 11 Uhr zu haben sein. Damn, damit geriet mein ganzer Tag durcheinander. Das naechste mal hol ich mir die Karre gleich am Flughafen... Um 11 Uhr schlug ich dort jedenfalls auf. Beim reingehen checkte ich noch kurz so den Parkplatz aber kein Yaris weit und breit, nur ein roter Smart stand direkt vor dem Eingang. Ich fuellte kurz die Formulare aus und die Dame gab mir die Schluessel und meinte sie wuerde mich noch kurz zum Wagen begleiten. Ich lief vorraus...am Smart vorbei...bis sie dann rief ich sollte doch zurueckkommen, das Auto steht direkt vor der Tuer! Nee jetzt,oder!? Die wollte mir wirklich das rot Stueck Sch... andrehen! Meinen 2 Flugbegleitern haette der sicher gefallen... Ich erklaerte ihr das das mal ueberhaupt nicht geht, erstens wegen meiner "sperrigen" Ruten und ueberhaupt wegen dem ganzen Equipment. Na ja, nach einigem hin und her hatte sie dann ein Einsehen und ich bekam stattdessen einen Corolla...geht doch! Sooo, Auto hab ich, ab zum Tackleshop! Lizenz gekauft, das restliche Geraffel auch, 2 neue Rutenringe hatten die auch noch da und zwar im passenden Durchmesser und sogar mit SIC Einlage, 200 Dollar spaeter verliess ich zufrieden den Laden. Schnell zurueck zum Haus was eine 20 minuetige Fahrt war und ein Horror dazu, an den Verkehr in einer Grossstadt muss man sich erstmal wieder gewoehnen. Rutenringe angeklebt, Angelklamotten ins Auto und ab die Post! Da es nun schon fast 1 Uhr war entschied ich mich heut nur fuer einen kurzen Schnuppertrip zum nahegelegenen Stave River. Hier steigen zum Grossteil nur Hundslachse auf da der eigentliche Fluss durch einen Staudamm vom Menschen zerstoert wurde und jetzt nur noch ca. 4 KM lang ist. Dann ist fuer die Lachse die Reise zu Ende. Zum Ablaichen wurde den Fischen 2 Laichkanaele, sogenannte "Spawning Channels" ,links und rechts vom Hauptstrom unterhalb der Staumauer angelegt. Hier kann man die Fische sehr gut beobachten, das Angeln ist aber nur im Haupstrom erlaubt. Fuer den ersten Tag sollte es das tun. Allerdings musste ich noch tanken was ich dann auch nach 15 Minuten und zurhilfenahme des Handbuchs hinbekam. Den kleinen Hebel fuer den Tankdeckel haette man ja auch etwas hoeher und nicht am Boden neben dem Sitz anbringen koennen...Irgendwann hab ichs dann tatsaechlich noch zum Fluss geschafft. Kurz den Staudamm ueberqueren, zum Parkplatz, Sachen geschnappt und runter zum Fluss gelaufen. Eine Wathose braucht man hier nicht. Ueber den Spawning Channel fuehren 2 kleine Holzbruecken zum Hauptstrom, von denen man im spaeten Oktober hunderten von Chums beim Laichen zuschauen kann. Jetzt sah ich aber nur 2 Fische aber einer davon war ein silberblanker Coho! Ich war heiss aufs angeln aber sowas von... Also den restlichen Weg im Sauseschritt und dann schnell die Ruten montiert. 20 Gramm Pose, Blei, Wirbel, 50cm Vorfach und einen 2er Barbless Hook (Schonhaken) mit etwas pinkfarbener Wolle. Kurz noch etwas Schrimp Oil als Lockmittel auf die Wolle getraeufelt und dann flog die Montage erwartungsvoll in die Fluten. Viele Angler waren heut nicht hier aber fuer den Stave ist es auch noch etwas frueh im Jahr. Ich hab das hier auch schon anders in Erinnerung. Der erste Wurf brachte natuerlich nichts...die naechsten 50 auch nicht! Ich wechselte die Stelle und lief etwas weiter Flussauf fast direkt unterhalb der Staumauer. Beim hinlaufen sah ich das einer der 3 Angler die dort fischten einen Lachs im Drill hatte. Man wie sich die Rute biegt! Ich schaute natuerlich zu und nach ein paar Minuten konnte er den Lachs auch landen und sofort wieder releasen. Geschaetzte 10 lbs (ca 4.5Kg) und schon etwas staerker angefaerbt aber ein Lachs! Jetzt wurde ich noch "fischgeiler" und begann weiterzuangeln...aber nichts! Nach einer Weile wechselte ich auf Jigs gefischt unterm Schwimmer, dann auf Colorado Blades (Eine Art Spinnerblatt mit Haken), dann Blinker (Gibbs Croc) und spaeter noch Spinner. Eigentlich alles gute Koeder aber nichts half und die 3 anderen fingen, zwar nicht wie bloed aber dann und wann, und als ich dann etwas Spionage betrieb sah ich auch mit was. Rogen! Oder Roe wie das englische Wort dafuer lautet. Der Topkoeder fuer beissfaule Fische und wohl auch der meistgefischte neben der typischen Wolle. Hat ich aber nicht hier da das Zeug richtig teuer ist und sobald man einen Lachs faengt erhaelt man ja genug davon ,falls es ein Weibchen ist, und hat richtig gespart... heute aber am falschen Fleck denn nichts anderes funktionierte. Ich blieb dann noch eine Weile und gab schliesslich auf da ich noch fahren musste und durch die andere Zeitzone doch schon etwas muede wurde . Man muss erkennen wenn es genug ist und man muss es ja nicht gleich am ersten Tag erzwingen. Klappt meistens ja sowieso nicht. Aber auch ohne Fisch fuehlte ich mich nicht schlecht...ich begriff langsam das ich endlich wieder hier war!

Der naechste Tag begann aehnlich wie der vorherige. 5 Uhr aufgewacht, Kaffee schluerfen und meinem Kollegen viel Spass bei der Arbeit wuenschen. Der grosse Unterschied zu gestern war aber das ich alles sartklar hatte. Auto, Lizenz, Equipment - alles war fertig. Heut wollte ich ernst machen und fieberte dem ersten "richtigen" Tag entgegen. Noch war es zu dunkel so das ich noch etwas im Netz stoeberte bevor ich mich dann auf den Weg Richtung Osten machte. Der Vedder war das heutige Ziel...

Der Fluss entspringt urspruenglich in den Staaten, fliesst dann ueber die Kanadische Grenze in den Chilliwack Lake den er dann Richtung Westen wieder verlaesst und schliesslich ins Fraser Valley fliesst und dort in den Fraser River muendet. Im unteren Teil fliesst der Fluss durch zwei kleinere Orte, Yarrow und Vedder Crossing das den sudlichen Zipfel der Stadt Chilliwack darstellt. Hier fuehrt eine Bruecke ueber den Fluss. Oberhalb heisst er Chilliwack River, unterhalb davon Verdder River. Die meisten bezeichnen den Fluss aber einfach als den Vedder. Nach dem Oertchen Yarrow wurde der Fluss begradigt um Ueberschwemmungen zu verhindern. Dieser Teil wird einfach nur der Kanal genannt. Befischbar sind die ersten ca. 50 KM von kurz nach der Muendung bis hoch in den Canyon wo Slesse Creek zufliesst. Hier ist die obere Fischereigrenze. Dahinter steht die Hatchery, die Fischzucht die jaehrlich riesige Mengen an Lachsen und Steelheads erbruetet und in den Fluss entlaesst damit diese nach 4 Jahren zurueckkommen und uns Anglern Freude bereiten und natuerlich um der Natur etwas unter die Arme zu greifen da der Fluss stark befischt wird. Der obere Teil ist schnellfliessend und klar, der untere Teil dann breiter und etwas langsamer und teils etwas angetruebt. Viele der guten Stellen haben einen Namen wie Allison Pool, Boulder Run, Tamahi Creek, Tesky's Rock, The Crossing, Lickman Road, The Campground, the Train Bridge und Keith Wilson Bridge um nur ein paar zu nennen. Leider sind diese Stellen auch sehr gut besucht und man sollte veruchen etwas abseits davon ein geignetes Plaetzchen fuer sich selbst zu finden. Bei so viel Wasser eigentl. kein Problem vorrausgesetzt man nimmt einen kleinen Fussmarsch in Kauf. Alle fuenf Lachsarten steigen in den Fluss auf plus Steelheads im Winter. Das perfekte Revier also!







Nach 60 KM Fahrt auf dem Transcanada Highway oder 45min spaeter nahm ich die Abfahrt "No.3 Road" und war nun fast am Ziel. Noch 5 KM Landstrasse und schon ueberquerte ich die Keith Wilson Bridge im Kanal und parkte auch hier. Ein guter Platz da direkt unter der Bruecke ein tiefer Pool ist durch den alle Fische die aufsteigen durchmuessen. Von der Bruecke kann man die Fische sehr gut sehen. Und das wollte ich jetzt auch erstmal tun. Also Kamera geschnappt und los um auf die Dinge von oben herabzuschauen. Schon beim ersten Blick von weiter weg sah ich einige Angler, gut manche dort sollte man nicht so nennen aber das nur am Rande. Typisch eben fuer diese Stelle, immer gut besucht aber auch immer eine sichere Bank. Ich sah auch 2 Koenigslachse die wohl kurz zuvor gefangen wurden im flachen Wasser liegen. Als ich dann direkt ueber dem Pool stand sah ich sie...hunderte Fische tummelten sich im klaren Wasser unter mir. Ich konnte mich gar nicht satt sehen und vergass fast die Zeit und warum ich eigentlich hier war. Fiel mir aber sofort wieder ein als einer der Brueder da unten am drillen war. Jetzt aber nichts wie da runter. Also zurueck zum Auto, das erste mal in die Wathosen geschluepft, Angel und Rucksack geschnappt und los gehts den Hang runter und durchs Knietiefe Wasser rueber zum Loch. Meinen Rucksack packte ich auf das angeschwemmte Treibholz das beim letzten Hochwasser an den Brueckenpfeilern haengen geblieben ist. Treibholz ist hier vieleicht das falsche Wort, das waren teilweise Staemme von ueber 100 Jahre alten Baeumen. Zeugen ueber die Wucht des Wassers wenn der Fluss im Fruehjahr nach der Schneeschmelze oder nach tagelangem starken Regen richtig anschwillt. Ich hab das hier schon gesehen und es ist beindruckend und angsteinfloessend. Momentan fuehrt der Fluss aber wenig Wasser, es ist klar und das Wetter angenehm warm fuer Oktober. Die Herbstsonne scheint...angeln wir endlich! 











Ich gesellte mich zu den ca. 10 Anderen, mag manchem hier viel erscheinen aber am Wochenende sind das an solchen Stellen mindestens 30 Leute! Sollte ja auch nur fuer ein paar Stunden sein da ich spaeter noch flussaufwaerts wollte um ein paar geeignete abgelegenere Stellen zu finden und den Fluss etwas zu erkunden. Ich fischte wieder mit der Pose und Wolle. Schnell die Tiefe eingestellt und die ersten Wuerfe gingen ueber die Buehne.






Ich war noch etwas eingerostet aber von Wurf zu Wurf wurde es besser. Die Pose driftete schoen durch den Pool, die Schnur blieb ganz leicht gespannt um sofort anschlagen zu koennen denn auch hier spucken die Fische den Haken sofort wieder aus. Sie wollen ja nichts fressen sondern nehmen den Koeder aus anderen Gruenden. Entweder aus Revierverhalten wenn man ihnen kleine Fische vorgaukelt die sie dann verjagen wollen oder totbeissen oder um den Eigenen Nachwuchs bessere Chancen zu geben indem sie jeglichen anderen Rogen oder eben frei im Wasser schwebende Eier zerstoeren (deshalb der Rogen als Koeder). Oft sind sie aber auch einfach nur angepisst und schnappen nach allem was sie aufregt. Jetzt aber nicht. Wurf um Wurf verging ohne das ich einen einzigen Zupfer oder Kontakt hatte. Hin und wieder bekam einer der anderen Angler einen ans Band und ich konnte schoene powerdrills mit richtig grossen Fischen aus naechster Naehe sehen und miterleben. Ich wurde immer nervoeser denn langsam wurde es mal Zeit selber einen zu fangen, dafuer bin ich hier. Aber es tat sich nix, auch nicht nach 2 Stunden. Gibts doch nicht, irgendwas mache ich bestimmt verkehrt. Man beginnt dann an sich selbst zu zweifeln aber ich machte nichts falsch, tat genau das gleiche wie alle anderen. Nach einer weiteren erfolglosen Stunde beschloss ich die Stelle zu wechseln, es war einfach zum vergessen... Ich fuhr weiter flussauf und stoppte am Lickman Road Parkplatz, ein aehnlich bekannter und guter Spot. Ich schnappte mein Kram und lief erstmal zum Fluss da die beste Stelle hier direkt vorm Parkplatz ist und wie ich sofort sah auch schon mit einigen Anglern belegt. Deshalb entschloss ich mich fuer ein kleinen Fussmarsch 300 meter stromab da ich dort eine gute Stelle von frueher kannte. Dort angekommen musste ich aber feststellen das diese nicht mehr da war. Der Fluss veraendert sich durch das Hochwasser jedes Jahr und man faengt jedes Jahr wieder bei Null an und muss erstmal suchen bis man neue gute Stellen findet. Nur die typischen tiefen Loecher bleiben meistens, veraendern sich aber auch etwas in Form und Tiefe oder verschieben sich leicht. Hier war auf jedenfall nichts mehr beim alten, es sah komplett anders aus! Wo frueher noch ein tiefer Seitenarm in eine grosse Rueckstroemung ueberging war jetzt nur noch schnellfliessendes, flaches Wasser und sehr breit noch dazu, nicht gut! Also zurueck zum Parkplatz und etwas unterhalb Stellung bezogen. 











Ich fischte eine Weile, aber auch hier das gleiche - weiter oben ab und an ein schoener Fisch und bei mir...nix! Mir ging aber die Bruecke die ganze Zeit nicht aus dem Kopf da ich die Fische ja von oben gesehen hatte und sie somit defenitiv da waren. Mittlerweile war es schon fast 1 Uhr Mittags und ich verwarf meinen Plan heute noch weiter flussauf zu fischen. Irgendwie hab ich mir das heut leichter vorgestellt al la fruehmorgens kurz ein paar Fische stippen und nachmittags eben etwas exploring da man es sich ja dann schon leisten koennte und der erste Hunger gestillt waere. Die Realitaet sah aber so aus das ich noch nicht mal einen dran hatte, geschweige denn wenigstens einen Biss gehabt haette. Das musste sich jetzt aendern! Ich beschloss zurueck zur Bruecke zu fahren und dort nicht wieder zu gehen bevor ich nicht meinen ersten Fisch in den Haenden hielt. Kaum wieder dort angekommen war ich doch etwas verwundert...fast alle waren gegangen und nur noch 2 Kasper am angeln. Na so mag ich das doch! Also wieder rein in die Fluten. Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt mal meinen Colorado Blades eine Chance geben, entschied mich aber doch vorerst noch ein paar Wuerfe mit Wolle zu machen. Ich trug noch ein paar Tropfen vom Schrimp Oil auf die Wolle auf die sich sogleich schoen damit vollsog. Das Zeug stinkt echt wie Hoelle, funktioniert aber uebrigens auch in unseren Landen sehr gut auf Aal, Wels und sogar Zander. Aber Aal, Wels und Zander interessierte mich gerad nicht. Dort unten in dem Gumpen waren die Opfer meiner Begierde, und zwar reichlich. Ich korrigierte noch kurz meine Tiefe etwas und warf die Montage genau hinter den letzten dicken Ast der in den pool hineinragte. Dahinter war die Stroemung etwas langsamer, traf aber genau dort auf die schnellere Hauptstroemung. Meine Drennan Piker driftete genau an dieser Kante flussab und verschwand nach nur einem Meter ruckartig unter Wasser! Ich schlug sofort an und fuehlte einen massiven Wiederstand! Oh jaaa, Fish on! Gleich beim ersten Wurf... Es geschehen immer noch Wunder und Zeichen... Zumindest das Wunder entpuppte sich aber sofort als ein blaues denn der Fisch kapierte nun was los war und wurde richtig sauer. Erst wildes Kopfschuetteln und dann gings wie eine Lok in die Haupstroemung und mit dieser flussab. Ich konnte den nicht halten, jetzt noch nicht. Man haben die Kraft! Wie schnell man das doch wieder vergisst wenn man in Deutschland das ganze Jahr auf die doch im Gegensatz zu diesen Brummern winzigen kleinen Schleimer angeln muss..darf...wie auch immer. Ich folgte dem Fisch mit durchgebogener Rute auf der mittleren Sandbank ca 30 meter flussab, dann stoppte er und kam an der anderen Flussseite langsam und zickig wieder hochgeschwommen. Immer wieder drehte und schuettelte er sich aber der Haken schien gut zu sitzen. Ich darf hier nochmal drauf hinweisen das in Kanada nur Haken ohne oder mit angedruecktem Wiederhaken benutzt werden duerfen. Eine schlaffe Schnur endet oft im Verlust des Fisches. Also setzte ich alles dran diese "tight" zu halten was die meiste Zeit vom Fisch uebernommen wurde und ich eigentlich mehr damit beschaeftigt war das der mir die Rute nicht aus den Pfoten riss. Aber genau bei diesem rollen und schuetteln passiert es dann meistens. Hat man die erste grosse Flucht pariert ist das schonmal die halbe Miete, aber eben nur die halbe. Jetzt folgen meistens die kurzen, ploetzlichen harten Fluchten kombiniert mit Rollen und schuetteln, spaeter dann einfach nur stures in der Stroemung stehen und man bekommt keinen Meter Schnur auf die Rolle zurueck. Aehnlich verlief auch dieser Drill aber auch in Kanada werden die Fische dann irgendwann muede. Ich bekam ihn dann auf meine Seite des Pools und er war zum greifen nah. Ich konnte aber immer noch nicht sehen was es war und wie gross. Das Wasser war so verwirbelt das ich den Fisch selbst direkt vor den Fuessen nur schemenhaft erkennen konnte. Dem Verhalten nach schloss ich aber alles andere als Koenigslachs aus. Jetzt drehte er sich wieder in die Stroemung und stand einfach quer drin. Der iss reiff zur Landung! Ich liess ihn noch 5 Meter flussabwaerts ziehen um den Winkel zwischen Schnur und Rute nicht zu spitz werden zu lassen und zog ihn dann langsam aber mit stetigem Zug und rueckwaerts laufend ins flache Wasser unterhalb von mir.Jetzt bloss kurz hinlaufen und an der Schwanzwurzel greifen...geschafft! Der erste Lachs des Urlaubs ist gelandet.Der Haken hing direkt im Oberkiefer an der Spitze des Mauls. Ein schoener Chinook, etwa 20 lbs (ca. 9Kg) schwer und nen knappen Meter lang. Schon etwas angefaerbt aber nicht so dolle sodas ich beschloss ihn mitzunehmen. Ich lief zureuck zu meinem Rucksack, versorgte den Fisch und trug ihn in meine Lizenz ein. Nach einem kurzen Photoshooting setzte ich mich auf einen der Baumstaemme, genehmigte mir ein kleines Buechschen kaltes Molson Canadian und paffte ein Rillo. Die Sonne schien mir herrlich mitten ins Gesicht und aus dem A.... Das Leben kann doch so schoen sein!


























to be continued...


----------



## Dart (13. November 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Moin Nico
Es gibt doch nichts Schöneres, als morgens nach dem Aufstehen ins AB zu stolpern, und mal wieder einen Super-Bericht von dir zu lesen.:vik:
By the way.....richtig schicke Foddos, und ich freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung(en).:k
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## NickAdams (13. November 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Schöner Bericht und noch schönere Fotos, vielen Dank!

So long,

Nick


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Echt geil wieder der Bericht.#6#6#6

Und die Fische . . .:l:l:l


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. November 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Schöner Bericht - schöne Pics - schöne Erinnerungen!
Gruß und Petri


----------



## ThomasL (14. November 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

super Bericht und schöne Bilder#6


----------



## jvonzun (15. November 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Besten Dank für den tollen Bericht und die super Fotos!


----------



## shorty 38 (15. November 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Klasse Bericht#6#6#6 Gruß Shorty


----------



## Zacharias Zander (15. November 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Super Bericht!


----------



## Jean (16. November 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Danke Jungs! Heut sind endlich die laestigen 4 Hauer gezogen worden und ich hab jetzt erstmal ne Woche Genesungsurlaub. Das gibt mir hoffentlich auch die Zeit hier weiter zu schreiben. Der Bericht war ja nur der erste Tag...


----------



## senfi (16. November 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Wirklich super zu lesen, freue mich schon darauf, wie es weitergeht...


----------



## bacalo (16. November 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Danke für diesen Beitrag - sehr schön zu lesen.

Bei der Genesungswoche solltest du doch mal an die frische Luft gehen, vielleicht geht noch was.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Franz_16 (16. November 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Sehr geiler Bericht, das sind einfach Anglerträume die du da beschreibst und es ist wahrlich nicht einfach, sich solch eine Lektüre an so einen verregneten Novembertag anzutun 

Finde auch schön, dass du die vielen kleinen Details welche uns Heimatanglern etwas suspekt vorkommen mögen, so schön erklärt hast!

Weitermachen! #6


----------



## Jean (16. November 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

@ bacalo
Wie sagt man so schoen, 2 dumme ein Gedanke...hab ich heut natuerlich nach meiner Nachuntersuchung gleich gemacht da die Seen nur 10 KM entfernt sind und wurde in der Abenddaemmerung mit einem schoene Zander auf 4er Mepps belohnt:vik:

@ Franz
Wegen der "Details" wirds auch so lang, hab damals selber nach so etwas gesucht... Leider geht die Materie noch viel tiefer aber das sprengt hier den Rahmen. Ich geb einfach nur weiter was ich selber muehevoll gelernt hab, vieleicht braucht es mal jemand und muss sich dann nicht so schinden...#6

Danke an alle fuer die Blumen und ich schreib weiter sobald ich kann.


----------



## Jean (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Part 2

Ok,wo waren wir stehen geblieben....genau, die Sonne schien. Ich genoss jedenfalls den Augenblick und beobachtete das treiben um mich herum das mittlerweile wieder auf 6 bis 7 Mann angewachsen war. Die Dose Bier neigte sich dem Ende und ich wollte jetzt natuerlich mehr! Also wieder rein in den Kampf und ich sags euch, sofort der erste Wurf und die Rute war wieder krumm! Gibts doch nicht! Allerdings nur ein paar Sekunden, der Fisch gab sofort Gas, dann erschlaffte die Schnur und beim einholen sah ich das mein Haken ab war. Haett ich eigentlich auch mal danach schauen koennen, die scharfen Beisserchen des Vorgaengers hatten sich mit Sicherheit schoen im Vorfach verewigt und das war jetzt das Resultat. Also zurueck zum Rucksack und neuen anbinden, Wolle durchschlaufen und mit der Schere in Form bringen, Lockstoff drauf und alles wieder in den Rucksack einraeumen. Beim einraeumen hoerte ich hinter mir eine bekannte Stimme reden, wieder mal irgendwas mit "riesen Fischen", "massenhaften Faengen" und "silberblanken Aufsteigern". Ich grinste in mich hinein, auch ohne mich umzudrehen wusste ich wer das war. Ich darf hier mal aus meinem Sommerbericht 2009 zitieren:

"...Den Jung hatte ich letztes Jahr am Vedder kennengelernt. Er kommt urspruenglich aus Dubai, lebt aber auch schon 20 Jahre hier und angelt, nein, bei ihm kann man das wirklich schon in fangen umbenennen. Egal wann ich ihn traf, egal wo, egal ob alle anderen als Schneider nach hause gingen, er fing! Wir plauderten kurz und er zeigte mir ein Foto von einer riesen Steelhead die er im Januar im Vedder gefangen hatte, 28 Pfund! Ja, so war er eben. Es gibt solche Typen die immer fangen, auch wenn du direkt daneben stehst, das gleiche machst und genau den gleichen Koeder verwendest angeln sie dich in Grund und Boden..."

Ich drehte mich um und da stand er und diskutierte mit einem anderen Angler. Ich schaute rueber und grinste natuerlich immernoch, der Typ ist einfach nicht wahr! Er sah auch kurz zu mir, uns trennten vieleicht 10m, diskutierte eine Sekunde weiter und dann hatt es auch bei ihm "klick" gemacht. "Heeeeyyy German, how's it going"...und ob ich wieder hier bin und ueberhaupt konnte er's nicht verstehen mich hier zu sehen. Ich erklaerte ihm das ich nur 3 Wochen Urlaub hier machen werde und dann wieder gehen muss."Schade,na ja..." Wir diskutierten eine Weile, eine weitere Dose ging dabei noch drauf. Jetzt wollen wir doch mal sehen ob wir hier und heut vieleicht noch richtig abraeumen. Wir postierten uns nebeneinander direkt hinter dem letzten Brueckenpfeiler. Keine 3 Wuerfe brauchte der Gute und landete nach kurzem aber heftigen Fight einen schoenen Chum. Ich erneuerte mein Lockstoff und warf diesmal direkt in die starke Stroemung. Fuenf, sechs Meter Drift und "plop" weg war der Pfropfen! Anhieb und "fish on" konnte ich rufen damit die Anderen bescheid wussten und Acht gaben, macht man hier so wenn man auf so engem Raum zusammen fischt. Der Fisch fuehlte sich richtig schwer an und gab auch Augenblicklich Vollgas flussabwaerts. Der hatte definitiv noch mehr Power als mein erster. Ich musste dem Fisch fasst 100 Meter folgen bevor ich ihn nach einer gefuehlten Ewigkeit im knoecheltiefen Wasser per Schwanzwurzelgriff landen konnte. Ich kam nicht mal ganz rum aber der Fisch zickte auch nicht rum und liess sich ruhig den Haken entfernen. Ein riesen Chinook, deutlich ueber einen Meter und ueber 30 lbs schwer. Wusste wohl das ich schon einen hatte und ihn somit wieder schwimmen lassen musste was ich auch sofort tat. Leider befand ich mich soweit flussab das es kein Photo von dem Brocken gibt. Ich wollte den Fisch auch nicht unnoetig lange festhalten geschweige denn zurueck zur Bruecke tragen. Kaum wieder an der Bruecke kam mir auch schon mein Kollege lachend und mit krummer Rute entgegen. Es fuehlte sich einfach irgendwie unwirklich an denn auch ich war kurze Zeit darauf wieder am drillen. Wir fischten bis in die Dunkelheit und fingen einen nach dem anderen! Die ganze Plackerei vom morgen zahlte sich nun aus. Es muessen so um die 15 gelandete Fische gewesen sein und ebensoviele gingen verloren. Seltsamerweise fingen wir mit Abstand die meisten Fische, denke das lag am Lockstoff da auch er diesen fischte. An manchen Tagen macht das Zeug den Unterschied aus. Wir hatten uns in einen regelrechten Rausch gefischt und dabei richtig viel Spass gehabt. Was fuer ein Tag!

Zurueck am Auto erstmal die Wathosen aus, Geraffel in den Kofferraum und den Fisch natuerlich nicht vergessen. Der gute hatte direkt neben mir geparkt und wir unterhielten uns natuerlich noch ein wenig. Jetzt hatte ich ihn schon so oft gesehen und wir kannten uns... aber nicht des anderen Namen. Das wurde sogleich geaendert. Keith heisst er also. Er erzaehlte mir spaeter von einer Stelle ca. 20 min flussauf von dem Platz den ich heut morgen besuchte. "Full of Cohos" meinte er und wir verabredeten uns fuer morgen dort oben. Er koenne allerdings erst ab 2 Uhr aber kommt dann hoch. So wirds gemacht. Die einstuendige Heimfahrt verlief ohne Probleme und nachdem ich den Fisch filletiert hatte fiel ich totmuede ins Bett.

Am naechsten Morgen natuerlich wieder losgedonnert und kurz die paar Kilometer runtergespult. Kurzer stop an der Bruecke um zu schauen was da ist. Jede Menge Fisch im System - der Pool unter der Bruecke war voll. Es fiel mir schwer nach dem gestrigen Tag nicht runterzugehen aber das Ziel war heut ein anderes. Also wieder ins Auto und flussaufwaerts fahren. Parken, Wathose anziehen, Rucksack und Angel schnappen und los gings. Nach ca 10 min Fussmarsch musste ich ins Wasser da am Rand alles zugewuchert war und ich nicht weiterkam - hatte der Gute aber auch gesagt also war ich hier schonmal richtig. Muehevoll gings gegen die Stroemung flussaufwaerts. Als ich um eine kleine Biegung lief konnte ich weiter oben ein paar Leute fischen sehen. Das musste der Pool sein. Ich quaelte mich also weiter voran und kam schliesslich auch an. Was fuer eine tolle Stelle! Der Pool war ca 2-3 Meter tief und lief zum Ende hin sehr flach aus, davor teilte sich der Fluss in drei Arme auf. Kristallklares Wasser schoss von dort herab und bildete am Zusammenfluss einen maechtigen Strudel. Na wenn hier keine Fische sind wo dann?! 






Ich schoss ein paar Photos und beobachtete das Treiben der anderen Angler fuer eine Weile. Fische wurden fast im Minutentakt gehakt und nun wurde es Zeit das ich mich an dem Kuchen bediene. Das Buffet ist eroeffnet! Ich postierte mich ziemlich am Ende vom Pool da der Anfang von Anglern beider Flussseiten beangelt wurde. Das dies natuerlich die beste Stelle im Pool ist weiss ich auch aber ich hab lieber etwas Ruhe.











So verging dann auch die erste halbe Stunde ziemlich erfolglos waerend die anderen am Poolanfang dauernd am drillen waren. Ich wechselte den Koeder und montierte ein Colorado Spinnerblatt und warf aus. Die gespannte Schnur liess mich das rotierende Blatt richtig fuehlen. Die Schnur kam im langen Bogen rein und meine Montage befand sich nun schon im flachen Bereich des Pools, dem sogenannten "Tailout". Ploetzlich riss es mir fast die Rute aus der Hand! Wo kam der den jetzt her? Der Fisch ist da voll draufgeknallt und macht nun richtig Radau im ungefaehr knietiefen und schnellfliesenden Wasser. Er ist kaum zu halten da der Stroemungsdruck so gross ist. Folgen bringt hier aber auch nichts da etwa 50 Meter weiter unten eine richtige Stromschnelle kommt und dann isser sowieso weg. 











Was bleibt mir also weiter uebrig als voll dagegenzuhalten und zu hofen das der Fisch stromaufwaerts kommt. Tat er aber nicht! Ich konnte ihn ein paar mal sehen da er sprang. Ein schoenes Hundslachsweibchen, ca. 10 lbs schwer tobte da am anderen Ende der Schnur. Nun noch eine schoene Powerflucht stromab und es machte "Peng" - Schnurbruch - Fisch weg - Blade weg! Direkt das 40er Vorfach gesprengt! Mist, ich hatte nur dieses eine. Also wieder Wolle dran und weiter geht's. Ein paar Wuerfe spaeter eine bekannte Stimme hinter mir, Keith! "Hey, du hast es gefunden!" Na ja, konnte man auch schlecht uebersehen... Er gesellte sich zu uns und fing an zu angeln. Was nach 3-4 Wuerfen passierte kann sich ja jeder denken... Die Rute war krumm, Keith am drillen und ich schaute mal wieder unglaeubig zu. Wie macht der das nur immer? Er fischte diese Kanadischen vollparabolischen 2-Teiler Stecken kombiniert mit einer Islander Centerpin. Sieht aus wie ne grosse Fliegenrolle, hat aber keine Bremse sondern wird nur mit der Hand gebremst. Back to the Roots, so aehnlich muessen die ersten Angelrollen ausgesehen haben. Wahrscheinlich nur nicht so huebsch, sind aber auch sauteuer die Dinger. Er lieh sie mir spaeter mal aus und ich konnte mir selber ein Bild machen. Eine sehr direkte Verbindung zum Fisch, macht echt Spass und beim naechsten Mal leg ich mir auch sowas zu. Die vollparabolische "Schwabelrute" macht auch Sinn um die schweren Fluchten und Rollen der Fische abzufedern. Ich musste da immer mit sehr weicher Bremseinstellung angeln und mit der Rute richtig mitgehen sonst haetten sich die Racker gleich verabschiedet. Wie gesagt, beim naechsten mal leg ich mir auch so ein Setup zu! Jedenfalls drillte er den Fisch damit souveraen aus und landete ihn gekonnt flussab. Ein schoener blanker Koenigslachs von mittlerer Groesse, geschaetzte 15 lbs.






Er behielt ihn und hatte somit fuer diesen Tag sein Limit erreicht. Am Vedder ist nur ein erwachsener Koenigslachs pro Tag erlaubt, ein Hundslachs, 4 Silberlachse, jedoch nicht mehr als vier Lachse insgesamt falls keine ploetzliche Emergency Order was anderes sagt. Ein erwachsener Chinook ist ein Fisch ueber 62cm Laenge, darunter werden sie Jacks genannt. Hab das ja schon in dem frueheren Bericht erklaert was es mit den Jacks auf sich hat. Diese Fische fallen nur in die 4 Lachse pro Tag Begrenzung, man koennte also auch 4 Jacks mitnehmen. Sehr lecker uebrigens oder wie Keith immer meinte: "Tasty little buggers...!" Auch vom Silberlachs kommen Jacks rein aber diese sind wesentlich kleiner, ungefaehr die Groesse einer guten Puffforelle, dafuer aber noch besser in der Kueche.

Na ja, den Meister kurz abgelichtet und weiter gings. Kurze Zeit spaeter war ich am drillen und konnte mich ebenfalls nach einem knackigen Fight mit der Faengerkrone kroenen. Auch ich behielt meinen Fisch, einen schoenen Spring um 20 lbs und auch noch ein Weibchen. Somit hatt ich jetzt auch etwas Rogen als Koeder.











Schon komisch, kaum taucht er auf klappt es auch bei mir viel besser, vieleicht schwappt etwas von seiner positiven Aura auf mich rueber - ich kanns mir nicht erklaeren. Wahrscheinlich kommt er aber einfach nur zur richtigen Zeit wenn die Fische anfangen zu beissen denn ab jetzt gings wieder rund. Doppel- oder gar dreifachdrills standen nun auf dem Programm. Das ist gar nicht so einfach wenn 3 Leute gleichzeitig solch wilde Burschen in einem Pool ausdrillen wollen und sollen. Die Biester bissen so vehement das man es schon in der Rute spuerte bevor ueberhaupt der Schwimmer unterging. Es machte wieder einen riesen Spass! Wir fingen Fisch auf Fisch, alles Koenigslachse.



























Auch ein schoener Fisch ueber 30 lbs war heut wieder dabei, diesmal mit Bild!












Nur ein Jung neben uns hatte irgendwie ueberhaupt kein Glueck. Er schuettelt immer nur den Kopf da es meistens nur 2-3 Wuerfe brauchte bis wieder einer von uns Kontakt hatte. So ueberliessen wir ihm spaeter ab und an die Rute wenn einer von uns einen gehakt hatte und auch er hatte so seinen Spass und nen Fisch fuer die Mutti daheim.






Auf der anderen Seite, etwas oberhalb im richtig schnellen Wasser wurden sehr viele Silberlachse gefangen. Wir konnten es ab und zu sehen. Keith meinte das die fast ausschliesslich auf dieser Seite aufsteigen und momentan von den vielen Springs im Fluss aus den Pools gejagt werden was ich auch spaeter ein paar mal beobachten konnte. Auf unserer Seite wurden lediglich 2 Cohos gelandet, beide vom gleichen Angler.






Auch dieser Tag ging mehr als erfolgreich zu Ende. Wir beendeten das angeln etwas frueher da es doch noch ein ganzes Stueck zu Fuss war und wir keine Lust hatten im stockdunkeln durch die Buesche und vor allem durch den Fluss zu stolpern. Fuer morgen war die Mission Silberlachs angesagt, so wurde es jedenfalls von uns beschlossen. Springs hatten wir ja nun wirklich genug gefangen! Die andere Flussseite sollte es sein...

to be continued...


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*






Wieder seeeeeehr gut, Jean.

Da will ich auch mal hin.|kopfkrat


----------



## bacalo (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Da hast du aber einen feinen Nachtrag in den Nikolaus-Stiefel geschoben. Glückwunsch zu diesem Fisch- und Fangtag!

Gute Besserung erübrigt sich wohl.


----------



## jvonzun (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

petri und danke fürs teilen!
gruss jon


----------



## senfi (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Danke, hier liest man gerne mit... weiter so!

Hatte zwar dieses Jahr eine schlechte Erfahrung in Chilliwack (Wohnmobileinbruch), aber in anglerischer Hinsicht kann man das wohl nur schwer toppen...


----------



## rob (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

toller bericht, wie immer!

sag mal jean, wie sieht es den mit dem mieten von wohnmobilen aus, 
gibt es da günstige möglichkeiten für 2-3 wochen?
kannst du mir eventuell einen anbieter nennen?
beste grüße vom neusiedlersee
rob


----------



## Jean (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Na dann bedank ich mich mal brav fuers Lob! Leider komm ich gerad kaum zum schreiben da die Arbeit momentan recht viel ist. Aber einen schieb ich noch nach, hoffentlich noch vor Weihnachten...|uhoh: Rob, schau mal hier nach http://www.canusa.de/ , mein Boss hat vor ein paar Jahren ueber die eine 3 Wochen Tour gemacht - soll recht guenstig sein und sah es gerad beim kurzen ueberfliegen auch aus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Top !!


----------



## rob (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

danke dir jean!!lg rob


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Suuuper Bericht und tolle Bilder! #6

Man man man, wenn Du hier drei, vier Wochen durch die Westerwald-Bäche gekrochen bist und (mittels E-Gerät) zwei Dutzend (Atlantische) Lachse zu sehen bekommen hast, dann kannst Du von sowas nur träumen... |bigeyes
Wie muss das hier in früheren Zeiten ausgesehen haben!!! Statt dessen muss man heute um die halbe Welt reisen, um sowas noch erleben zu dürfen.


----------



## sunny (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Wieder mal ein weltklasse Bericht und super Bilder #6#6#6. Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## Roosterfish (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Klasse, Nico !

Rainer


----------



## Jean (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

@FoolishFarmer

Aber schoen zu hoeren das wenigstens ein paar mittlerweile wieder zurueckkommen, Wir werden die Fruechte mit Sicherheit nicht mehr ernten,vieleicht unsere Kinder oder deren..., aber wenn es so weiter geht wird irgendwann auch wieder der atlantische Lachs in seine alten Laichgebiete zurueckkehren. Wenn die Kanadier so weitermachen haben sie das erst noch vor sich. Bin auch mal beim E-fischen dabeigewesen und abends beim Essen im Sitzen am Tisch eingeschlafen...und das war nur ein Tag...


----------



## Jean (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Part 3

Heute ging es also auf die andere Seite des Flusses. Hierfuer muss man auch eine andere Anfahrt nehmen da man den Fluss selbst bei niedrig Wasser nicht durchqueren kann. 


















Anstatt ueber die Bruecke zu fahren folgt man einfach der No.3 Road bis in das Oertchen Yarrow und nimmt anschliessend die Vedder Mountain Road. Nach kurzer Fahrt erreicht man den Vedder River Campground. Ein guter Campingplatz fuer Die die es per WoMo hierher verschlaegt. Der Fluss fliesst direkt davor sodass man gleich morgens loslegen und Abends den erfolgreichen Tag schoen bei einem Lagerfeuer mit ein paar Bier ausklingen lassen kann. Ich war etwas spaet dran da ich noch ein paar Besorgungen machen musste und auch noch kurz im Tackleshop das ein oder andere Stueck Equipment zur Ergaenzung meiner Sammlung brauchte. Also Auto geparkt, aufmunitioniert und los gings...nur wohin? Ich sah am Vortag das die Leute dort irgendwie aus dem Waldstueck kamen und nicht von flussab. Es musste also einen Pfad dorthin geben, nur wo? Direkt vor dem Parkplatz floss ein kleiner Seitenarm, kaum tiefer und breiter als ein Bach. Ueberquert man diesen kommt man nach 100m direkt zum Hauptfluss. Hier wollte ich aber nicht hin sondern flussauf zum Pool. Also folgte ich dem "Bach". Nach ein paar hundert Metern kam ich an einen Biberdamm, links davon war ein Pfad zu sehen und ich entschloss mich diesem zu folgen. Dieser endete aber nach kurzer Zeit direkt an einem tiefen Seitenarm des Vedder. Da ich es zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht besser wusste wagte ich eine Durchquerung des hier doch nicht alzuschnell fliessenden Wassers. Also reingestiefelt... Als ich ungefaehr in der Mitte angelangt war kam doch etwas Unsicherheit in mir auf da mir das Wasser bereits bis kurz unter die Brusttasche der Wathose stand. Es waren aber nur noch ein paar Meter und ich tastete mich voran und erreichte schliesslich die andere Seite. Jetzt sah ich auch den Pool ca 500 Meter flussauf, was ich aber noch sah gefiel mir gar nicht. Ich befand mich sozusagen auf einer grossen Kiessinsel die komplett mit Wasser umgeben war und musste somit kurz vor unserem Spot nochmal den Seitenarm den ich soeben passiert hatte wieder in die andere Richtung durchwaten. Das Wasser floss hier aber sehr schnell da sich der Arm genau dort von der Hauptstroemung abnabelte. Ich suchte die guenstigste Stelle und los gings. Die Steine waren rutschig und ueberall ragten armdicke Aeste aus dem Boden. Unglaublich was die Stroemung fuer einen Druck hat, auch wenn es hier nur etwas mehr als Knietief war. Man musste hier hoellisch aufpassen nicht zu stolpern oder wegzurutschen. Ein Fall waere zwar nicht lebensbedrohlich gewesen aber das Wasser haette einen ein ganzes Stueck mitgerissen und der Angeltag waere am Allerwertesten gewesen. Ich "meisterte" aber auch dies und befand mich nun genau gegenueber von gestern,direkt am Pool. Ein paar Leute waren schon da und fleissig am casten. Oberhalb im schnellen Wasser waren auch 2 Burschen am Werke und genau da wollte ich auch hin. Aber auch hier musste ich erst den ersten der 3 Arme ueberqueren, der zwar flach war aber sehr,sehr schnell. Ich werde spaeter noch darauf zurueckkommen. Auch hier befindet man sich danach auf einer Insel umringt von Wasser. Ich parkte also meinen Rucksack und sah den beiden ein wenig zu waerend ich meine Rute fertigmachte.Ich entschied mich doch wieder meine alte Sumo in dreidreissig zu fischen da mir die Jenzi etwas zu viel Rueckgrad hatte und zu kurz ausfiel.Die Beiden schlenzten die Montage nur ein paar Meter Flussauf und liessen sie dann bei gespannter Schnur wieder Flussab treiben, auch nur ein paar Meter. Man angelt quasi direkt vor den Fuessen und hat sehr kurze Driften. Als Koeder hatten sie auch Wolle montiert aber nur sehr klein. Ich erinnerte mich wieder was mein Freund Jason mal zu mir gesagt hatte,"du musst auf Coho im klaren Wasser deine Praesentation so klein wie moeglich halten". Also nur wenig Wolle montiert und mit der Schere schoen in Form eines einzelnen Fischeies gebracht, kaum groesser als der kleine Fingernagel. Etwas "smelly Stuff" drauf und los geht's! Ich sagte kurz Hallo und positionierte mich etwas unterhalb der 2 und tat einfach das gleiche. Man spuerte wie das Blei ueber die Steine haemmerte, der Schwimmer spielte hier nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Man fischt einfach nach Gefuehl, aehnlich wie beim Bottom Bouncing am Fraser. Ich hielt das ganze ca. eine Stunde durch ohne irgendeinen Kontakt gehabt zu haben. Meine Blicke waren waerend dieser Zeit immer mal wieder auf den Pool gerichtet wo ein Spring nach dem anderen gehakt wurde. Ich hielt es nicht mehr aus. Ich brach die Mission "Fastwater Coho" erstmal ab und lief ein paar Meter runter wo der erste Arm in den Pool muendete. Ein paar Wuerfe spaeter hatte ich wieder eine Granate dran! Der ging ab wie die Sau! Da ich aber nun auf der anderen Seite war und nun die reissende Stroemung direkt vor mir hatte, hatte ich ein Problem. Man ueberwarf diese ja um im Pool zu fischen, der Fisch muss aber andersrum nun da durch bugsiert werden was mir einfach nicht gelang. Immer wenn ich ihn fast bei mir hatte drehte er und wurde durch die nun grosse Angriffsflaeche des Wassers einfach mitgerissen. Ich hatte keine Chance und verlor ihn dann auch, der Haken bog sich einfach auf. Ich war nicht sonderlich traurig ueber den Verlust, gefangen hatt ich ja schon genug. Man wird halt mit der Zeit etwas "verwoehnt"... Ein schoener Fight wars aber allemal! Aehnlich verliefen auch meine naechsten paar Hookups. Ich verlor alle Fische beim Versuch sie durch die Stroemung zu bekommen. Aber da kam ja auch schon Meister Keith angeschlendert... Kurzer Smalltalk ueber die Lage und ich beichtete mit schlechtem Gewissen das ich mich hab hinreissen lassen und dem Pool nicht wiederstehen konnte, verteidigte aber meine Entscheidung damit das die anderen 2 auch noch nichts gefangen haetten. Er grinste und meinte, "wart bis die Baeume Schatten auf das Wasser werfen, dann beginnen die Cohos flussauf zu ziehen und muessen hier vorbei. Ok, wenn er das sagt...kann ich ja noch ein bisschen die Springs aergern denn bis die Schatten werfen dauert es wohl noch eine Weile. Er versuchte es dennoch aber kam auch nach einer Weile zu mir runter und wir aergerten nun gemeinsam. In der folgenden Stunde konnte er 2 schoene landen, ich einen. Man musste versuchen die Fische etwas weiter unten durch die Hauptstroemung zu lotsen um sie in den riesigen Strudel zu bekommen der an der Stelle entstand wo der Seitenarm zufloss um eine Chance zu haben den Fisch zu landen. Diese werden hier Back Eddies oder nur Eddy genannt, ein Kehrwasser halt. Dies gelang aber nur selten, meistens verloren wir die Fische. Wir releasten alle wieder denn spaeter sollte ja noch was gehen. Kaum waren etwas spaeter die ersten Schatten der Baumspitzen ueber dem Pool hakte einer der 2 ueber uns einen Fisch, verlor ihn aber in der harten Stroemung, auch der andere bekam kurz drauf einen ans Band und folgte dem Fisch, der sich in der Stroemung schuttelte und wand, bis zu uns runter. Hier war die einzigste Stelle an der man einen Fisch landen konnte. Er schaffte es den fisch in den Swirl zu dirigieren und konnte ihn schliesslich landen. Er hatte einen Kescher dabei was hier mit Sicherheit kein Fehler war. Ein schoener silberblanker Spring. Dachte mir schon das es wohl kein Coho ist als ich das Verhalten im Drill sah. Er liess ihn ebenfalls wieder Schwimmen. Keith meinte es ist nun soweit, die Fische scheinen sich zu bewegen. Er ging hoch, ich blieb noch am Pool zurueck. Als auch er Kontakt bekam, den Fisch aber verlor, bewegte ich mich auch stromauf. Ich erneuerte den Lockstoff, ein Tropfen reicht schon aus. Ich warf direkt in die harte Stroemung und straffte die Schnur. Mit dem Zeigefinger auf dieser bekam ich alles am anderen Ende mit. Die Drift hier dauert hoechstens 10 Sekunden, dann geht's wieder von vorn los. Die ersten paar Wuerfe brachten nichts. Bei einem erneutem spuerte ich das die Montage kurz stehenblieb und quitierte dies sogleich mit einem Anhieb und...Bingo! Fish on! Schien nicht alzugross zu sein und ich machte mir Hoffnung das ich doch tatsaechlich einen Silberlachs gehakt haben koennte. Es waere mein zweiter, den ersten verlor ich das Jahr zuvor, und ich wurde nervoes. Als Keith fragte was es ist meinte ich das der Fisch nicht sehr gross ist, ich ihn aber noch nicht sehen konnte. Der Fisch stand in der Stroemung, kam aber nicht rein. Als er sich drehte um flussab zu fluechten sah man kurz seine silbernen Flanken. Coho! Coho riefen alle, was nicht unbedingt positiv auf meine Nervositaet einwirkte. Ich wollte den Fisch unbedingt landen und konzentrierte mich dementsprechend um ja keinen Fehler zu machen. Ich schaffte es gleich zu Beginn den Fisch in den Strudel zu ziehen, hier konnte er sich erstmal austoben. Als ich ihn kurz vorm Ufer hatte sah ich es aber gleich, das war kein Coho... Ich hatte einen Jack, also einen kleinen Koenigslachs gehakt. Als die anderen die alle um mich rum standen das auch merkten liefen sie weg, auch der Keschermann legte diesen nieder und begann wieder selbst zu angeln. Danke Freunde! Jetzt musste ichs eben allein schaffen denn ich wollte diesen Jack umbedingt haben da die sehr lecker sind. Ich schnappte mir das Netz und lief in den Seitenarm. Den Kescher in der linken, die Angel in der rechten stand ich nun in dem schnellen Wasser. Ich versuchte den Fisch ueber den Kescher zu ziehen, was mir fast gelang. Aber genau in diesem Moment drehte er blitzschnell wieder um. Durch den ploetzlichen starken Zug in der Angel riss es mich etwas nach vorn und ich verlor den Kescher aus der Hand. Beim Versuch diesen noch zu greifen, war ja noch dazu nicht meiner, rutschte ich auf den glatten Steinen aus und fiel nach hinten. Die stroemung riss mich nun mit und die Wathose fuellte sich schoen...ich sah bloss noch den grossen Strudel auf mich zukommen und mir wurde kurz schwarz vor Augen. Irgendwie hab ich es aus Reflex, mehr im Unterbewusstsein, geschafft wieder halt zu finden. Ich konnte mich nicht mehr daran erinnern obwohl es nur Minuten spaeter war aber Keith meinte ich haette mich gedreht und mit der linken Hand wieder halt gefunden. In der rechten hatte ich immer noch die Angel plus Fisch am Ende den ich auch noch gelandet hab, was alle sehr amuesant fanden. "Die Rute hatter nich losgelassen...hehehe!" Den Kescher hatt einer 20 Meter stromab rausgeholt. Das war scheiss knapp aber es machte mir bewusst wie gefaehrlich das Wasser hier ist. Ich war klitschnass,versorgte kurz den Fisch und entleerte dann erstmal meine Wathose. Gott sei dank war es noch recht warm sodass ich wenigstens nicht fror und weiterangeln konnte. Ein paar Tage spaeter ist einem das gleiche passiert, nur hatte er nicht so viel Glueck wie ich und wurde in den Strudel reingezogen. Er wurde dort im Kreis rumgespuelt und verschwand ein paar mal komplett bevor ihn einer am Traeger der Wathose packen und rausziehen konnte. Der Gute sass ne halbe Stunde spaeter noch auf nem Baumstamm und wollte nur seine Ruhe, denk er hatte nen Schock. Das war eng. Jedes Jahr ertrinken hier einige Menschen, sei es beim Angeln oder beim beliebten Tubing bei dem man mit einem alten Traktorschlauch den Fluss runterfaehrt. 






Hier ein kurzer Clip um euch den "Back Eddy" und den Pool naeher zu zeigen, sieht auf Video gar nicht so schlimm aus... links liegt sogar noch der Kescher obwohl es einen Tag spaeter aufgenommen wurde aber der Besitzer war heut auch wieder da, ca 2m darueber bin ich ausgerutscht....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN-RwKv8Mgs

Als ich mich wieder halbwegs gefangen hatte ging es weiter... und jeder fing nun. Es war permanent Action geboten, jeder goennte jedem den Fisch, man hilft aus beim landen und es wird einem geholfen, nette Gespraeche und ein paar Witze nebenher...so muss das sein! Es gab 2 Moeglichkeiten die Fische zu landen, entweder man hielt sie kurz und voll dagegen und versuchte die Burschen in den Strudel zu diregieren, oder man liess die Schnur nur gespannt mit leichtem Druck. Mit etwas Gefuehl und Gespuer konnte man die Fische stromauf lotsen und dann in den zweiten Seitenarm fuehren in dem das Wasser ruhiger war und hatte somit eine perfekte Chance den Fisch zu landen. Das funktionierte allerdings nur mit "willigen" Lachsen, wenn ein Spring der voll bei Kraeften ist sich fuer ein Richtung entscheidet dann gibts auch nur diese...leider auch fuer den Angler. Man kann sie einfach nicht halten und muss sich immer auf die momentane Situation einstellen und blitzschnell darauf reagieren. Gibt man dem Fisch die Chance nutzt er sie, er kaempft schliesslich um sein Leben...instinktiv benimmt er sich jedenfalls so. 

Die Fische schienen sich an der Stelle zu stapeln, schaut man sich diese genauer an erklaert sich auch warum. Der oberste Arm, der zugleich den Hauptfluss darstellt, kommt in einer Kurve mit sehr schnellem Wasser runter. An der Stelle wo der zweite, der sehr ruhiges Wasser fuehrte, zufliesst entsteht eine Art Kannte, ein Uebergang vom ruhigen ins schnelle. Genau hier verweilen die Fische kurz, sie scheinen einfach verwirrt da sie nicht wissen welches der beste Weg Flussauf ist. Dies machten wir uns zu nutze. Ich konnte noch so einige Springs haken, wovon ich einen um 20lbs behielt. Spaeter gelang es mir noch einen Jack zu landen. Leider war mir heut kein Coho vergoennt, Keith konnte jedoch einen schoenen ueber den Kescherrand bugsieren und wenn selbst er sich so freut scheint es etwas besonderes zu sein, jedenfalls nichts alltaegliches, einen blanken Silberlachs zu fangen...






An dieser Stelle muss ich noch kurz erwaehnen das nur geclippte Cohos entnommen werden duerfen. Den Fischen wird, nachdem sie in der Hatchery erbruetet und aufgezogen worden sind, einfach die Fettflosse mit einer Art Nagelknipser entfernt. Dann erst werden sie in das System entlassen und wandern ab ins Meer. Die Stelle verheilt und vernarbt. Dem Fisch fehlt somit die Fettflosse was ihn eindeutig von seinen normal geschluepften Kollegen unterscheidet. Somit unterscheidet man zwischen "Wilds" und "Hatcheries". Oft werden sie auch "Adipose clipped Fish" (Adipose=Fettflose) oder einfach nur "clipped" genannt. Wie gesagt duerfen nur diese entnommen werden, mit Fettflosse muss man sie wieder schwimmen lassen. Bei den Steelheads, der anadromen Regenbogenforelle, wird das genauso gehandhabt, wie ich finde eine sehr gute Idee um den Bestand zu schuetzen. Zur Erbruetung werden nur wilde Fische verwendet, niemals ein zurueckgerkehrter "Zuchtfisch". In den Wintermonaten werden die Steelheads extra von ausgesuchten Anglern per Angel gefangen und in die Hatchery gebracht und dort abgestreift. Ein ziemlicher Aufwand aber wenn man dann die ganzen Rueckkehrer sieht war es die Muehe wert! 

Der Rueckweg gestaltete sich heut etwas schwierig, wir nahmen die gleiche Route aber ich hatte drei Fische zu schleppen. Am Parkplatz angekommen hatte ich Arme wie ein Orang Utan! Keith hatte es da leichter aber er war auch besser vorbereitet. Seine Weste hatte am Ruecken eine grosse Tasche in der er den Fisch verstauen konnte, sehr praktisch. Wir zogen uns um und quatschten noch eine Weile bei einer Dose Cola. Morgen wieder gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort? Alles klar - wir sehen uns, bis morgen....

Das Filetieren dauerte heute etwas laenger. Alle drei Fische waren marble, das heisst nicht weissfleischig aber auch nicht rot. Die Farbe geht mehr ins Orange. Das die meisten Jacks marble sind wusste ich, bei dem grossen war ich aber ueberrascht. Keith hatte mich aufgefordert genau den zu behalten. Wie ich es schon im Sommer am Fraser gelernt hatte kann man mit einem Blick unter den Kiemendeckel ziemlich sicher sagen ob es ein weisser oder roter, oder wie hier eine Art Mix aus beiden ist. Da ich aber der Meinung war das alle Vedder Springs im Herbst weiss sind schenkte ich dem ganzen ueberhaupt keine Beachtung...wieder was gelernt! 

In dieser Nacht gab es noch eine Begegnung der besonderen Art. Da man die Fische per Gesetz im ganzen transportieren muss, musste ich ja auch die Koepfe und Mittelgraete spaeter entsorgen. Mein Freund Kalvin hatte dafuer extra eine grosse Biotonne mit Kette und Schloss fuer den Deckel. Diese stand direkt vor dem hinteren Ausgang des Hauses. Nachts fiel mir ein das ich ja noch eine rauchen koennte...ich oeffnete mit Schmackes die Tuer und stand direkt vor einem fetten Schwarzbaer! Das Vieh hatte die Tonne auf den Kopf gestellt und sass oben drauf und glotzte mich dumm an. Ich hab wahrscheinlich nicht weniger dumm geschaut aber ich bin mir sicher das ich noch nie im Leben eine Tuer schneller wieder zugemacht habe als diesen Abend! Ich beobachtete den Baer nun durchs Fenster. Er flippte die Tonne hin und her als wenn die nix wiegen wuerde, dabei war sie randvoll. Dann wurde er richtig sauer und sprang sichtlich angepisst drauf rum bevor er aufgab und sich trollte. Mit der Zigarette wurde es den Abend nix mehr... Er tauchte in der Zeit als ich da war noch ein paar weitere Male auf. Einmal standen wir Abends vor dem Haus als der Baer seelenruhig den Gehweg entlanglief. Fuenf Meter hinter ihm eine mickrige Gestalt die mit Taschenlampe ausgeruestet dem Baer folgte. Wir riefen rueber was er denn da macht - "Ich verjag den Baer" Alles klar! Wart mal bis der sich umdreht dacht ich mir nur. Kalvin meinte "That's my fuckin' dumbass french Neighbour" Ein Franzose! Napoleon hatte jedenfalls den Abend Glueck den der Baer interessierte sich nicht fuer ihn und verschwand im nahegelegenen Wald. Voegel gibts...man man man.

Am naechsten Tag die gleiche Prozedur wie am Vortag. Hinfahren, umziehen, aufsatteln, hinlatschen, auspacken, angeln! Heut bin ich erst gegen 11 los, jeden Tag 8 Stunden im und am Wasser stehen haelt kein Mensch lange durch. Zu meiner Verwunderung war Keith schon da. Er konnte seine Geschaefte heut schon alle erledigen, ist selbststaendig. Somit gings etwas frueher los. Auch die anderen von gestern waren schon da und so wie die alle konzentriert fischten schien irgendwas in der Luft zu liegen. 






Keith sagte gleich das die Cohos heut ziehen, er hatte schon 2 verloren die anderen insgesammt schon 4 gelandet. Ich schaute mir die Fische kurz an. Sie lagen im flachen Wasser zur besseren Kuehlung, macht man hier so. Entweder man baut sich ein kleines Becken mit Hilfe von Steinen die es hier wahrlich zur genuege gibt oder man Seilt sie an. Also los geht's. Auf Keith's anraten hab ich heut meine Montage etwas umgebaut. Anstatt des Durchlaufbleies kam nun ein Stueck Pencil Lead zum einsatz. Ein Stabblei das man als aufgerollte Meterware kaufen kann. Man zwickt sich ein Stueck in der laenge ab die man braucht und hat somit das richtige Gewicht. Befestigt wird das ganze mit einem kurzen Stueck Schlauch in das es einfach reingeschoben wird, diesen befestigt man an einem Einhaengewirbel der frei auf der Schnur laeuft. Man kann auch einen 3-Wege Wirbel nehmen und an der dritten Oese nur ein kurzes Stueck Schnur befestigen. Das Blei hatt durchgehend ein Loch,wie ne dickwandige Makaroni, und kann mit einer Zange dann einfach aufgeklemmt werden. Der Vorteil bei dieser Art der Bebleiung ist das das Stabblei besser ueber die Steine huepft, durch die Laenge aber die Hauptschnur etwas von denen weghaelt. Bleibt es jetzt wirklich mal zwischen den Steinen haengen reicht ein kraeftiger Zug und es rutscht aus dem Gummischlauch oder von der Schnur auf der es aufgeklemmt wurde. Man bekommt so seine Montage wieder und kann sehr schnell wieder neu bebleien und weiterangeln - gut,gell? Nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich auch schon wieder meine Bremse singen hoeren, der fisch ging vollgas stromab und mir war sofort klar das das wieder einer dieser "laestigen" Koenigslachse sein musste, war nur Spass! War aber halt kein Coho soviel war klar. Zu meiner Verwunderung landete ich aber kurz drauf einen riesen Hundslachs. Schon stark angefaerbt durfte der wieder schwimmen. Ueberhaupt schien dieses Jahr wenig los zu sein in Sachen Chum. Waren sie bei meinem letzten Jahr die am meisten vorkommende Lachsart, sah es dieses Jahr eher duenn aus. Ab und an wurde mal einer gefangen aber die grosse Masse blieb aus. Dafuer waren aber unglaublich viele Springs im System, verdrehte Welt! Ich angelte weiter und einer der Herren gab sich jetzt die Ehre! Er diregierte den Fisch schoen in den ruhigen Arm und strandete ihn einfach - wieder ein schoener Coho! Auch will,heul... hilft alles nix...witerangeln. Kurz drauf hatte ich wieder Kontakt, Anhieb und sitzt! Der Tanz begann und das wortwoertlich. Der Fisch schuettelte und wand sich, ging hin und her...das kannte ich so nicht. Das musste er sein, der langersehnte erste Coho. Ein schoener Sprung und ich wusste bescheid,Silberlachs! Ja,Ja,Ja... Jetzt bloss nix verkehrt machen. Ich fragte Keith "Hatchery or Wild?" Aber er konnte es auch noch nicht sehen. Warten wir's ab. Immer wieder sah man die silbernen Flanken im Wasser aufblitzen, ein toller Anblick! Eine kurze Flucht und noch ein Sprung..."It's a Hatchery" rief Keith in seiner euphorischen Art, "You have to bring it in" und "Don't loose it, that's your first one" Weiss ich doch auch aber das muss er mir jetzt nicht noch mehr bewusst machen... Ich nahm den Druck etwas vom Fisch damit er sich beruhigt und es klappte. Ich konnte ihn nun langsam stromauf in den ruhigen Arm fuehren. Ich hatte ihn schon ein paar Meter dort drin da drehte er ploetzlich und schoss wieder ins schnelle Wasser. Ich musste ihm folgen. Es ging stromab und ich zog ihn in den Strudel. Jetzt ging es hin und her. Keith stand schon mit dem Kescher da und war bereit, ich auch, nur der Fisch wollte noch nicht so richtig. Mehrmals hatte ich ihn kurz vorm Netz aber er wollte nicht da rein. "it's a beauty" und das war der Fisch auch. Beim naechsten mal kassieren wir dich, und was soll ich sagen...ich zog als der Fisch nah am Ufer war etwas kraeftiger, der Fisch kam hoch und Keith sackte ein. YES!!! Er beglueckwuenschte mich und sagte gut gemacht! Nur wieso hat das so lange gedauert? Witzbold! Ich holte den Fisch aus dem Netz, ein Silberbaren! Wunderschoen anzuschauen. Mit 12lbs einer der besseren. Fisch versorgt und angeseilt und jetzt gibt es erstmal das Siegesrillo. Wieder eine Fischart mehr aber nicht irgendeine. So ein Coho ist was besonderes find ich, hab lange darauf warten muessen.











Als naechster war Keith dran. Er brauchte nur ein viertel der Zeit die ich benoetigt hatte um seinen Coho zu landen. Und schwerer war er auch noch, genau 14lbs, wieder mal typisch. Muss halt immer noch einen draufsetzen... 












Auch die anderen taten sich keine Bloesse an und mischten kraeftig mit, fast jeder Fisch war nun ein Silberlachs.






Auch ich hakte noch einen, verlor ihn jedoch nur um kurze Zeit spaeter einen zweiten zu landen, diesmal 11 lbs.Ich drillte jetzt sicherer denn die Angst den Fisch zu verlieren war nun weg. Ist wie beim Beischlaf,beim ersten mal geht man da noch sehr vorsichtig zu Werke aber dann...ok,lassen wir das. Die Durchschnittsgroesse war erstaunlich hoch fuer dieses Jahr und fast jeder Fisch war ein geclippter. Normalerweise liegt der Vedder Coho bei 6-8lbs, so wurde es mir jedenfalls erzaehlt. Auch die Hatchery meldete Rekord bei den Rueckkehrern. Keith konnte noch 2 weitere landen und ihm fehlte somit nur noch 1 Fisch bis zum Limit. Er meinte aber das packt er heut noch und ich auch. "We'll both limit out today..." 






Wie man sich doch taeuschen kann. Die ganze Action hoerte auf einmal schlagartig auf, niemand fing mehr. Nach ner halben Stunde setzte ich mich erstmal hin und genoss ein Bierchen. Es war nun schon spaeter Nachmittag und in ca. ner Stunde wird es dunkel. Ich war mehr als zufrieden mit meinen 2 Fischen, Urlaubsziel erreicht und das schon am dritten Tag! Ich sah mir ein wenig die Landschaft an und den Moewen beim zanken zu. Bis Keith schrie..."Fish on!" geht das schon wieder los.... Die anderen waren kurz zuvor gegangen und wir waren nun zu zweit. Kescher war damit auch weg da er einem der Herren gehoerte. Aber zu zweit kann man sich helfen. Also auf die Beine und dem Meister beistehen. Es wurde aber sehr schnell klar das er einen Spring gehakt hatte. Er brachte ihn rein und ich konnte ihn an der Schwanzwurzel packen. Haken raus und wieder rein damit. Ich begann nun auch wieder mit dem angeln. Es wurde immer besser. Wir fingen und fingen, zwar keine Cohos mehr aber ein Spring nach dem anderen.






Sie schienen sich nun aus dem Pool auf die Reise flussauf zu begeben.Ein wieterer Herr hatte sich zu uns gesellt,auch er fands richtig toll.Sah aus wie Paul senior von Orange County Chopper. Zum Schluss war es so gut das fast jeder Wurf Kontakt brachte und wir vergassen die Zeit.Erst als es schon ziemlich dunkel war bemerkte ich mal am Rande das wir noch zurueckmuessen durch die Seitenarme und den Wald... Aber jetzt war es eh egal, "Komm, paar Wuerfe mach mer noch" Es war schwer sich loszureissen aber mittlerweile so dunkel das mir doch etwas mulmig wurde.






"Auf Leute,wir packens jetzt!" Wir raeumten zusammen und schnappten unsere Fische. Schoen zusammenbleiben und los gings. Schon der erste Arm war heikel, ich lief voran da Keith meinte "He knows the way best". Ich fuehlte mich geschmeichelt (danke Keith!) und machte halt das Versuchskaninchen, zurueck mussten wir alle ob als erster oder als letzter. So gings im Entenmarsch zurueck. Die naechste ueberquerung war nun angesagt, dies war der Arm mit den netten Aesten und Baumstuempfen drin. Ich sah rein gar nichts und tastete mich mit den Fuessen voran, die 2 direkt hinter mir. Wir schafften es ohne zu stuerzen ans andere Ufer. Die dritte Durchwatung war gewagt, das Wasser tief und man konnte nur an einer bestimmten Stelle hier durch. Zu allem uebel irrte ich mich auch noch und waer fast abgesoffen, nicht auszudenken wenn Du hier in der Finsterniss den Fluss runtergerissen wirst. Ich fand dann aber die richtige und wir schafften auch das. Jetzt standen wir mitten im Buschwerk auf dem schmalen Pfad. Hier in Canada gibt's aber noch nette Tierchen wie Baeren und Pumas. Das Viech von der Muelltonne kam mir augenblicklich wieder ins Gedaechtniss und die schoenen lecker riechenden Lachse machten uns bestimmt nicht weniger attraktiv. Ich lief etwas langsamer sodass Keith an mir vorbeiging. Jetzt wieder etwas schneller und ich war schoen zwischen den beiden...ausserdem ist an denen eh mehr dran und wir Deutschen schmecken bestimmt nicht so gut... Ich war heilfroh als nach 10 min die Lichter des Campingplatzes zu sehen waren. Geschafft, sowas mach mer nich mehr! Aber das war zu diesem Zeitpunkt mehr Wunschdenken... Am Parkplatz angekommen unterhielten wir uns noch eine ganze Weile was zur folge hatte das ich erst nach 10 Uhr wieder zurueck war. Jetzt noch die Fischlies zersaebeln, schoenes rotes Fleisch die Cohos, und dann ab ins Bett!


----------



## Jean (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Der naechste Tag war Freitag und Keith hatte heute keine Zeit. Ich fuhr trotzdem raus und fischte die Stelle fuer 4-5 Stunden. Fazit war das ich 5 Cohos hakte und alle wieder davonkamen, dazu die ueblichen Springs... Ich war etwas angefressen, fing noch einen Spring den ich behielt und machte mich vom Acker. Fuer morgen und Uebermorgen waren heftige Regenfaelle vorrausgesagt. Ich hatte aber sowieso keine Zeit da ich morgen was mit Kalvin unternehmen wollte. Ausserdem war Wochenende da steppt hier der Baer...





















Samstag kam es dann tatsaechlich runter wie aus Eimern. Es regnete den ganzen Tag durch. Kalvin und ich fuhren ein bisschen in die Stadt und spaeter kamen noch Freunde von ihm vorbei und die Playstation wurde angeworfen, Pizza bestellt und relaxed. Eigentlich wollten wir heut zum Paintball spielen gehen da das seine grosse Leidenschaft ist aber bei dem Wetter...No way! Ich checkte abends kurz den Wasserstand des Flusses im Netz - es kam ein ganzes Stueck hoch ueber den Tag. Das ist gut und schlecht gleichermassen. Gut da neue Fische die an der Muendung warten nun ins System aufsteigen, schlecht da bei zu viel Wasser viele Stellen nicht mehr zu erreichen sind. Unsere gehoerte da definitiv dazu da bei hoeherem Wasserstand die Seitenarme unpassierbar sind.

Der Sonntag kam anders als geplant und vor allem erwartet... Ueberaschenderweise eroeffnete mir Kalvin das das Thanks Giving Dinner bei seinen Schwiegereltern, zu dem ich eigentlich auch eingeladen war, schon heut ist. Wie jetzt, ich dachte Morgen ist Thanks Giving...? War es auch aber er hatte es selber verpennt und sagte ich muesse nicht mit wenn ich nicht moechte...ist eh langweilig...Ok, ich ueberlegs mir. Dummerweise klingelte keine halbe Stunde spaeter das Telefon. Es war Keith. "Du musst unbedingt rauskommen, das Wasser ist sehr hoch aber unglaublich viel Fisch....!" "Aeehhhmmm, Kalvin....und du bist bestimmt nicht sauer wenn ich nicht mitkomme?" Er lachte nur " Just go ahead, that's what you're here for" Keine halbe Stunde spaeter war ich auf dem Weg. Ich rief Keith vorher noch zurueck. "Wo bist Du?" "Direkt vorm Campingplatz...Hurry up, the fishing is soooo good!" 

Ich brauchte heut nur 35 min bis zur Highway Abfahrt...fragt nicht wie ich das gemacht hab. In nullkommanix in die Neoprenhaut geschluepft - die war immernoch etwas feucht von meiner Showeinlage und roch mittlerweile auch irgendwie.... na ja,das Ding stank zum Himmel und so roch ich auch nach dem angeln, nur so nebenbei. Egal. Zum Fluss runter durch den Bach... und wow! Gab's hier was umsonst? Der Campground liegt genau gegenueber von Lickman Road, beides bekannte Spots aber sowas hatt ich noch nicht gesehen... Das waren locker 100 Leute, direkt konzentriert auf diese beiden Spots. Meine durch Keith ausgeloeste Euphorie schwand augenblicklich. Ich hielt Ausschau nach ihm, normalerweise hat er immer sein weisses Eisshockey Shirt von den Vancouver Canucks an, eigentlich hat er 4 davon, und war somit leicht auszumachen. Und wenn man ihn nicht sah hoerte man ihn zumindest, redet halt gern und viel der Gute. Passte dann ganz gut zu mir denn ich hoer lieber zu... schien ihn aber manchmal etwas zu irretieren. Ich sah ihn aber weder, noch hoerte ich ihn. Ich ging flussauf, vereinzelt standen hier Buesche und Straeucher und versperrten mir die Sicht nach dort. Als ich den letzten grossen hinter mir liess sah ich auch sofort Keith. Immer noch viele Angler an dieser Stelle aber bei weitem nicht so viele wie 200 meter flussab. Ich begruesste ihn, 3 Cohos hatte er schon... Sein Freund Tony war auch dabei, kannte ihn auch noch fluechtig von frueher. "Wirf nicht zu weit raus, die Fische stehen direkt am Ufer...soooo close" Kennt ihr Pittiplatsch? "Kaaaannste glauben..." So kam er mir manchmal vor, aber er behielt fast immer recht. Das Wasser war braun und hoch heute. Er meinte das er heut morgen am alten Spot war. Er und Tony haben aber vorsichtshalber eine Markierung in Form eines Stockes mit einer aufgespiessten Getraenkedose in den Boden gerammt um zu sehen ob der Pegel weiter steigt, keine halbe Stunde haetten sie gefischt dann war die Dose wohl schon nicht mehr zu sehen gewesen und sie haetten es gerad noch zurueck geschafft. Ich sah aber schon von hier das der Spot nun unerreichbar war. Seitdem sei es ein Fuss (ca 30cm) hoeher gekommen als heut morgen. Der Fluss fuehrte wirklich viel Wasser heute! Wenigstens hatte der Regen ueber Nacht aufgehoert aber das ganze Wasser kam nun halt noch von den Bergen runter. 

Ich montierte meine Rute, orientierte mich bei der Tiefeneinstellung grob an den anderen und warf aus, etwas mehr als 5 Meter. "...sooo close" halte es wieder durch mein Gedaechtniss und der naechste Wurf ging nicht soweit. Die Montage driftete an mir vorbei, ich fuehlte hin und wieder die Steine und ploetzlich 2 kurze Schlaege in der Schnur, Anhieb...Fish on! Ich fuehlte sofort das Geschuettel und kurze akrobatische Einlagen liessen keine Zweifel...Coho! Es wurde mir Platz gemacht und ich konnte den Fisch kurz darauf landen. Wieder ein schoener Silberbaren, wieder genau 12lbs, wieder hatte dieser Teufelskerl recht gehabt. Nur kurz vorm Ufer und das beim zweiten Wurf. Er erzaehlte gleich jedem den er kannte das ich der Deutsche bin von dem er erzaehlt hatte und "ich hab euch gesagt das er ein guter Angler ist..." Ok, das ganze war mir jetzt ein bisschen peinlich, kommt hierher, wirft und faengt sofort. Ich machte aber nur das wozu er mir geraten hatte... Der ein oder andere kam nun und fragte mich ob ich wirklich die ganze Reise gemacht haette nur um hier in Kanada zu angeln....aehhm,ja! Die meisten konnten das nicht nachvollziehen aber das muessen sie auch nicht. Der Vergleich fehlt eben...

Rillotime, Phototime...auch wieder son bisschen deutschenglisch...time to have a smoke and take a picture






Es ging weiter so...kurz drauf ein grosser Chum, der wieder schwimmen durfte. Keine 10 Wuerfe spaeter wieder ein Chum, diesmal etwas kleiner und ein Maennchen. Ich behielt ihn da sie besser in der Kueche sind als die Weibchen. Dann wieder ein Coho...Spring....Chum...es war unglaublich heute! Dachte ich das es kaum besser werden koennte wurde ich heut Luegen gestraft. Das ging wie's Bretzeln backen! Neben uns fischte ein absoluter Newbie. Kam mit ner Meeresrute und riesiger Stationaerrolle. Keith musste ihm sogar die Montage binden und erklaeren. Kurze Zeit spaeter zerrte der Typ einen Coho an Land wie ich ihn noch nie gesehen hab, bestimmt 18-20 lbs das Teil. Er fragte ob die ueberhaupt gut sind und er den behalten solle. "Nee, gib ihn mir - die sind nicht so dolle" sagte ich im Scherz worauf ein anderer Angler noch meinte "Die guten sind die dunklen Fische, die schon ihr Winterjaeckchen an haben" und lachte. Aber genau in diesem Moment fing der Coho an zu zappeln wie wild und schaffte es zurueck in die Fluten...oh Man! Keith fing einen Jack und gab ihn dem Armen. Waere aber nicht noetig gewesen, er fing spaeter noch mal so ein Brocken - diesmal brachte er den Fisch aber schnell weit weg vom Wasser. Keith hatte bereits sein Limit von 4 Cohos erreicht, ich 2 Cohos und einen Chum und wartete auf meinen letzten - ich war mir sicher das ich heut auch mein Limit erreichen wuerde...
















Aber er wollte einfach nicht kommen. Immer wieder Springs und Hundslachse - kein Coho! Keith fing noch einen und fragte ob ich ihn haben wolle aber ich verneinte. Diesen Fisch wollte ich selber fangen. Etwas spaeter, als es schon anfing zu daemmern bereute ich diese Entscheidung allerdings ein wenig, bis ich einen Biss verwerten konnte und sofort wieder fuehlte, Coho! Ich drillte den Fisch aus und landete ihn schliesslich. Geschafft! Was fuer ein Tag!











Ich fuhr Abends noch bei meinem Freund Colin vorbei und erzaehlte ihm vom heutigen Tag, er glaubte mir wohl nur bedingt. Als ich ihm aber die Fische zeigte griff er kurz drauf zum Telefon und rief Jason an, auch ihn hatte ich hier im Board ja schonmal erwaehnt... Ratet mal wo es morgen hingeht...

Am naechsten Tag endlich mit meinen 2 alten Freunden losgezogen. Wir fischten zuerst die gleiche Stelle wie gestern aber nada...nichts ging mehr! Das Wasser ist wieder um gut 30cm zurueckgegangen und nach einer erfolglosen Stunde fuehrte ich sie hoch zum Pool. Colin konnte kurz darauf einen Spring landen, wenigstens auf die ist noch verlass aber die Cohos schienen wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Ich traf einen der Angler mit denen ich am Vortag gefischt hatte, er campte hier fuer 2 Wochen und sagte er haette heut morgen, ganz frueh, schon seine 4 Silvers gefangen, seitdem aber keine mehr. Ich fragte meine 2 Kanadier ob sie mit hoch ins schnelle Wasser kommen wollen aber sie schienen sich hier wohlzufuehlen und wollten erst noch hier direkt am Pool bleiben. Ich ging hoch und konnte nach kurzer Zeit einen kleineren Chum Landen den ich behielt.






Sie drillten die Springs im Pool und hatten auch ihren Spass. Es schienen aber immer noch vereinzelt Cohos hochzukommen, ich verlor 2 und Colin konnte einen kleineren um die 6 lbs fangen. Wenigstens er... Als der Tag sich dem Ende neigte und es daemmerte kamen immer mehr Fische ins schnelle Wasser, ich rief den beiden zu sie sollen doch hoch kommen aber denen schien das da unten sehr gut zu gefallen. Dann bleibt halt da. Blieben sie auch noch nachdem es schon wieder richtig dunkel war und ich kassierte meine zweite Nachtwanderung. Diesmal verliefen wir uns aber im Wald da wir dem Pfad folgten der in diesem verschwand und den alle anderen zu nehmen schienen. Jason hatte ja eine Lampe dabei - leider gab die genau da den Geist auf als wir sie am meisten gebraucht haetten. Wir irrten da im stockdunkeln rum und hatten keine Ahnung wohin. Wenigstens fanden wir den Weg zurueck und durften dann durch die Seitenarme die heut aber etwas mehr Wasser hatten als bei meinem letzten Besuch des Naechtens...Ich muss das nicht haben. 

Ich fand den Weg einen Tag spaeter, mann musste einfach dem kleinen Bach folgen und zwar hinter den Bieberdamm. Dann 50 meter im knietief angestauten Wasser tut sich einem der Weg direkt auf. Aber man kann ja nicht alles wissen...

Die naechsten Tage ebbte es immer mehr ab, die Fische die an der Muendung gesessen hatten schienen alle auf dieses eine Hochwasser gewartet zu haben und sind dann Schnurstraks in den Oberlauf gezogen. Es war aber nicht so das man gar nichts mehr fing, es war eben einfach nicht mehr diese Menge an Fisch da aber immernoch genug um nicht leer auszugehen. Wir probierten ein paar andere Stellen aus, kehrten aber meistens spaeter an unseren Spot zurueck da es hier immernoch am besten ging. Ab Freitag wurde eine Chum Closure, also ein Entnahmeverbot, fuer Chum angekuendigt. Es kamen wirklich nur wenige im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren. Das ist dann die einzige logische Massnahme und auch gut so. Ich behielt noch einen, mehr wollte ich eh nicht. Ein paar Filets von jeder Art wollte ich mit nach Hause nehmen und die hatte ich schon. 
















Coho und Jack Spring waren ebenso vertreten wie Spring und Chum


----------



## Jean (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Auch einige richtig gute Fische waren immer wieder dabei











Wenn mal weniger ging konnte man immer noch die herrliche Landschaft bewundern...





















Am Freitag gings zusammen mit Jeff, einem Freund von Keith an Dan's (Catcher Dan) alte Stelle. Die gehoert natuerlich nicht ihm aber er hatte sie mir damals mal empfohlen und ich konnte hier meinen allerersten Lachs ueberhaupt fangen. Die beiden kannten die Stelle nicht aber liessen sich ueberzeugen und kamen mit. Es sah ganz anders aus als noch vor 2 Jahren aber der tiefe Gunpen war noch da. 
















Einige andere fischten von der anderen Seite aus. Ich konnte gleich etwas haken das richtig Power zu haben schien, entpuppte sich aber sogleich als ein schoener Chum den ich genau an der Schwanzflosse gehakt hatte. So fast nicht zu landen und er kam nach einer Weile zum Glueck von allein frei. Ein Chinese auf der anderen Seite fing einen Chum und killte ihn. Wir riefen noch rueber das er ihn wieder zu releasen hat aber der verstand uns nicht oder wollte uns nicht verstehen und knueppelte ihn ab. Ab heut waren die zu! Er fischte dann weiter und verhedderte sich mit Keith, dann mit mir. Wenn jemand einen Fisch drillt kann man doch mal kurz eine Pause machen...der wohl nicht. Kurze Zeit drauf hatte ich einen schoenen Fisch gehakt und was macht der Vollhonk, wirft wieder genau in meine Schnur aber damit nicht genug, Er fing dann an zu zerren wie wild und natuerlich verlor ich den Fisch. Ich zog nun auch mit Gewalt das ganze verhedderte Knaeul zu mir, schnitt seinen Scheiss ab und zeigte ihm gepflegt den Mittelfinger. Das schien er nun zu verstehen denn er trollte sich. Internationale Zeichensprache, you know?! Wir gingen dann auch zu unserem alten Spot zurueck da Jeff mit der Fliegenrute fischte und heut das erste mal dieses Jahr draussen war. Wir hatten ihm von dem ruhigen Seitenarm erzaehlt und den wollte er ausprobieren. Ausserdem hatten wir hier genug - Schade um die schoene Stelle. Also wieder stromab.

Wir fingen nun wieder unsere Fische, und zwar in Ruhe! Wir waren heut ganz allein. Ich konnte gleich einen Spring landen dann Keith und schliesslich auch Jeff. Spaeter fing ich noch einen kleinen Jack Coho - ein Zwerg im Gegensatz zu einem Spring aber absolut delikat, tiefrotes Fleisch....











Am Wochende war ich mit Kalvin unterwegs, Samstsag shoppen und Sonntag gings dann ab zum Paintball spielen. Tut ganz schoen weh wenn man getroffen wird aber einen riesen Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht.
















Auch lief hier ein zahmer Pfau rum den sie Kiefer nannten und der gerne Nachos futterte

Kiefer the Peacock


----------



## Jean (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Am Montag zog ich mit Keith weiter flussauf, wir wollten den Oberlauf etwas probieren da wir hier dieses Jahr noch gar nicht waren. Ich schoss ein paar Photos als wir die letzte Bruecke,Tamahi Bridge auf unserem Weg nach oben ueberquerten. Man sieht hier auch schon das typische "Pocket Water". So wird das genannt wenn sich hinter den riesen Felsbloecken und Steinen Ausspuelungen ergeben, wie Taschen eben. Hier stehen auch die Fische und ziehen immer von Stein zu Stein um im Stroemungsschatten zu rasten.











Wir fuhren ein Stueck weiter und parkten dann am Strassenrand vor einer Stelle ein paar hundert Meter flussauf von Alisson Pool, einem sehr bekannten Spot. Es gelang uns den ein oder anderen Fisch zu haken aber landen konnt ich nur einen sehr dunklen Spring der wohl schon halb tot war. Alles was noch Kraft hatte schoss sofort flussab und war in der heftigen Stroemung nicht zu halten, die Haken bogen sich dann einfach auf.












Den Rest des Urlaubs ging es wieder weiter flussab. 









































Ich konnte auch noch einen geclippten Spring fangen, und zwar ein kleines Monster! Von den Springs werden nur ein paar Fische geclippt und dann ein Chip in den Kopf implantiert. Faengt man so einen sollte man den Kopf zurueck in die Hatchery bringen. Der Chip wird dann ausgewertet und man kann sehen wo er im Meer ueberall war. Man bekommt diese Daten dann spaeter auch zugeschickt und nimmt an einer Tombola Teil bei der es nette Sachpreise zu gewinnen gibt als kleiner Anreiz die Koepfe auch zurueckzubringen. Hab ich natuerlich gemacht, drueckt mir die Daumen...
















Ich fischte den vollen Urlaub ausschliesslich am Vedder obwohl ich mir einiges mehr vorgenommen hatte aber die Fischerei war so gut... konnte mich nicht losreissen von diesem Wunderschoenen Fluss. Ausserdem muss man sich ja noch Ziele fuer die Zukunft bewaren...

Am allerletzten Tag bevor ich abflog holte mich Keith ab da ich heute meinen Mietwagen zurueckbringen musste. Wir fischten nochmal die Bruecke. Hier hatte vor 3 Wochen alles angefangen, und hier sollte es auch heute enden. Ich konnte noch einen schoenen Spring landen, den einzigsten heute! Ein schoener Abschluss wie ich finde...


----------



## Jean (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Leider musste ich den letzten Teil etwas "zersaegen" da ich nur 20 Bilder pro Post einfuegen darf - Part 3 beginnt somit schon auf Seite 3.


----------



## schadstoff (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Einfach nur wahnsinn ....da fehlen mir die Worte ...... Genial !!!!


----------



## Dart (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Und es hat alles so harmlos angefangen vor 2-3 Jahren.|wavey:
Nico, ganz großes Tennis.#6:vik:
LG, Reiner


----------



## Jean (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Ist schon verrueckt Reiner... Happy Christmas nach Chiang Mai und natuerlich auch an alle anderen hier im AB! Ich wuensch euch allen ein frohes Fest! Geniesst die Feiertage...


----------



## senfi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Was soll man da noch sagen? Hut ab, das ging ja gut ab!

Deine Quote ist echt phänomenal, bei uns biss dieses Jahr deutlich weniger, allerdings waren wir schon Ende August am Vedder/Chilliwack und damit deutlich zu früh. Wir konnten deshalb nur mikrige (juvenile) Steelheads/Rainbows überlisten, dafür aber etliche. 

Zur gleichen Zeit liefen zwar die Sockeyes am Fraser ohne Ende, doch wir waren nur auf der Durchreise in die Rockies und mussten deshalb weiter. Außerdem wurde uns an der Eisenbahnbrücke an der Sinclair Rd unser Wohnmobil aufgebrochen. Das war an unserem ersten Tag und weil wir so heiß aufs angeln waren, hatten wir die Koffer noch nicht ausgepackt. Böser Fehler!

Irgendwie war uns die Lust deshalb auf die Gegend vergangen, also angelten wir (nach unserem Trip durch die Rockies) während des einsetzenden Springruns lieber in Vancouver (zumeist an der Mündung des Capilano, kann ich aber nicht empfehlen) und auf Vancouver Island. Der Stamp River bei Port Alberni ist dabei echt ne Erwähnung wert, massig Cohos (schon Mitte September) und Springs, die sprangen direkt vor unserer Nase ohne Ende, aber keiner biss. Wenn Du mal da in der Gegend bist, geh hin, allerdings triffst Du da wohl recht häufig auf Bären, wir waren zwar nur einen Tag dort, sahen aber gleich vier. 

Erfolgreicher waren wir dann in und am Campbell River. Viele Lachse, in einem recht überschaubaren Fluss, gefangen haben wir dort komischerweise Pinks (bis 5 Pfund), die dort auch in geraden Jahren in einer überschaubaren Zahl reinkommen. Nachdem aber einige foulhooked waren, haben wir es gelassen. Dazu muss man sagen, dass wir vor allem mit Blinker und Spinner unterwegs waren, das floaten mit Wolle fanden wir zu langweilig. 

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob Du es bisher auch mal mit Kunstköder versucht hast, so wie wir das gesehen haben, machen das recht viele. Mein Bruder hat damit (als ich schon wieder in Deutschland war) auch einige Springs gehakt. Das war vor allem im Vedder und Chehalis. Nur haben die ihm eine schöne Spring-Anfänger-Lektion erteilt und gingen verloren (einmal Schnurbruch, sonst Hakenschleuder). Einen Chum konnte er dafür landen, nur da waren die schon zu.

Im März fliege ich vielleicht nochmal rüber, da geht es dann aber hauptsächlich auf Cutthroat, Rainbow oder Bull Trout. Möglichweise probieren wir es auch mal auf Steelhead, ein paar kanadische Kumpels von ihm haben schon einige im 10+ Bereich erwischt.

Weiterhin frohes Fest, bin schon gespannt auf Deine nächsten Berichte im neuen Jahr, oder erliegst Du dieses Mal nicht der Sucht?


----------



## Jean (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

@ senfi,

Das war schon ein aussergewoehnliches Jahr, selbst eingesottene Angler waren ueberascht ueber die vielen Rueckkehrer, sehr viele Springs und besonders die Menge und vor allem das Durchschnittsgewicht der Cohos war gross.

Das mit den Einbruechen ist hier echt ein Problem. Lasst nix im Auto, die schlagen euch die Scheibe ein wegen ner Dollarmuenze. Die ganzen Glasscherben an den typischen Parkplaetzen sprechen da eine deutliche sprache. Normalerweise haun die die Scheibe ein, schnappen sich was sie wollen und sind weg, dauert keine 20 sek... Bei nem WoMo Bruch seit ihr ausspioniert worden. Sei sicher das einer der Diebe direkt in eurer Naehe gestanden und euch beobachtet hat,nur falls ihr zurueckkommt, der andere hat solange leergeraeumt... Die Angler Community hat in diversen Foren schon ueber moegliche Fallen, das aufstellen sogenannter "Bait Cars" diskutiert. Was die dann mit denen machen falls sie die erwischen wag ich hier nicht zu sagen, die Cops werden dann mit Sicherheit nicht geholt...

Falls Du im Maerz gehst sag Bescheid, die Steelheads laufen da immer noch sehr gut. Ich koennte dann ein Treffen mit Keith arrangieren und dir seine Nummer geben. Letzte Saison fing er unglaubliche 27 Stueck - selbst Ortskundige bringen es selten auf mehr als 10 Fische und manch einer waere froh euberhaupt mal eine zu fangen...

Ob ich der Sucht erliege...denke schon:q Aber das kommt noch auf, vieleicht bin ich naechsten Oktober wieder drueben


----------



## senfi (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

@Jean: Cool, vielen Dank für das Angebot, werde mich dann im Vorfeld nochmal melden. Vielleicht gibt es ja dann genug Stoff für einen Thread mit dem Titel "Spring Run...BC2011:"


----------



## WUTZ82 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Ey absoluter Wahnsinn.

So geile Natur.

So wunderschöne Fische.

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin so viel Erfolg!!!

Und viele so geniale Berichte.#h


----------



## Kark (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C.*

Ich bin auf jeden Fall begeistert!

Die Bilder in der erstklassigen Natur sind einfach der Wahnsinn!!!

#6


----------

